# سؤال عن الصابون السائل



## تاج العلم (22 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


بصراحه ملتقى خرافي موضوعات اروع من الروعه اشكر القائمين على الملتقى والاعضاء والجميع 



لدي جالون صابون سائل للايدي جاهز اشتريته من السوق حجمه 30ليتر بنكهة الورد وابغى ازيد كمية ال 30ليتر 10ليتر يعني يصير الجالون 40ليتر 

هل اضيف عليه ماء او ماذا اضيف عليه لكي استطيع ان اوفر على نفسي مصريف زياده مع الحفظ على الصابون 


ومره اخره اشكركم مره اخره ​


----------



## تاج العلم (23 فبراير 2013)

وين الشباب اهل المساعدة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 فبراير 2013)

رديت عليك يا اخى والله


----------



## سالم هدهود (25 فبراير 2013)

اولا يجب ان تعرف نسبة المادة الفعالة فى المنظف الدى تريد تخفيفة ويمكنك اظافة الماء لاأن الماء هو المادة المالئة


----------



## تاج العلم (26 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير اجمعين


----------

